# Disque Dur externe INVISIBLE



## SOA597 (21 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai un soucis avec mon DD externe mais je ne sais pas d'ou vient le probléme depuis plusieurs semaines sauf que maintenant mon DD interne est rempli donc j'ai voulu basculer des films,séries sur mon DD externe (qui fonctionné très bien lorsque j'avais mon ancien MBP sous mac Os 10.8 ..) sous format Mac étendu je crois

Probléme je ne peux rien basculé parce qu'il n'apparait pas sur Finder (le DD est bien connecté il est allmué) donc je vais voir dans utilitaire rien donc je lance une analyse de mon Mac «*MacintoshHD*»

et la j'ai ce message 

Vérification de la carte de partition pour «*APPLE SSD SD0256F Media*» 
Vérification de configuration requise
Vérification de la liste des partitions
Recherche dune partition système de lEFI
Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
..
Vérification des informations du volume.
Le volume Recovery HD semble être en bon état.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 0.


Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
Comptage des éléments du dossier incorrect
(normalement 139302 au lieu de 139303)
Comptage des éléments du dossier incorrect
(normalement 139302 au lieu de 139303)
Comptage des éléments du dossier incorrect
(normalement 33 au lieu de 32)Vérification des informations du volume.
Le volume Macintosh HD savère endommagé et doit être réparé.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8
Erreur*: Ce disque a besoin dêtre réparé à laide du disque dur de récupération. Redémarrez votre ordinateur, maintenez les touches Commande et R enfoncées jusquà lapparition du logo Apple. Lorsque la fenêtre Utilitaires dOS X apparaît, choisissez Utilitaire de disque.

Le pire c'est que je peux pas utiliser time machine ! 

bref je suis perdu ! est ce un problème avec le DD interne,externe! un probléme avec Yosemite ..

Merci pour votre AIDE


----------



## maxichoucroutte (21 Décembre 2014)

Salut.

Pourquoi lancer une analyse de ton disque dur interne alors que le soucis vient du DD externe ?

Il est possible que ton port USB soit défaillant. Essaye de changer de prise (USB hein &#128521 et vois si le problème persiste.
Ton DD externe a peut être aussi un problème d'USB ! S'il s'allume, ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il tourne.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2014)

ce qui est certain c'est que ton disque interne  doit etre réparé
et le mac te dit même comment faire alors fais le !

ce disque a besoin dêtre réparé à laide du disque dur  de récupération.* Redémarrez votre ordinateur, maintenez les touches  Commande et R enfoncées jusquà lapparition du logo Apple. Lorsque la  fenêtre Utilitaires dOS X apparaît, choisissez Utilitaire de disque.**
*


----------



## SOA597 (21 Décembre 2014)

@maxi j'ai lancé une analyse dans le doute tout simplement 

Je vais regarder du coté du DD sur un pc voir s'il est reconnu

@pascal
si je fais la procédure noté en rouge il va "revenir en mode sortie d'usine" (donc clean) c'est bien ça ?


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2014)

SOA597 a dit:


> @pascal
> si je fais la procédure noté en rouge il va *"revenir en mode sortie d'usine"* (donc clean) c'est bien ça ?



*Meu non!...*
Fais-le et utilises les boutons : Vérifier ; Réparations des autorisations...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> *Meu non!...*
> Fais-le et utilises les boutons : Vérifier ; Réparations des autorisations...


qu'Apple aopelle réparation de permissions , ca c'est pour les... permissions

mais ce qui est à faire c'est ce qui est écrit
réparer le *disque*
(c'est l'autre bouton à coté)


----------



## gmaa (22 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> qu'Apple aopelle réparation de permissions , ca c'est pour les... permissions
> 
> mais ce qui est à faire c'est ce qui est écrit
> réparer le *disque*
> (c'est l'autre bouton à coté)


Sous-entendu...
Fais-le et *utilises les boutons* : Vérifier ; Réparations des autorisations*...* etc.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2014)

bis repetita
il n'y pas de bouton réparation des autorisations
ca s'appelle permissions

et de toutes facons c'est réparer le disque qui est à faire


----------



## gmaa (22 Décembre 2014)

Au sens strict tu as raison!
Une fois qu'on a dit au Mr que c'était là qu'il fallait aller, il sait, a priori lire et...
Passons!


----------



## SOA597 (22 Décembre 2014)

J'ai bien compris pas de soucis c'était juste pour avoir la certitude que je ne perds pas tout

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2014)

en passant  divers  choses

1 -ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 indique 10.5 alors que tu parles d'OS plus récents
2 -  il y a des techniques pour sauvegardes automatiques ( time machine , clones , synchro de dossiers)

3  si dd interne "petit" il est astucieux de mettre directement des gros fichiers en support externe ( donc pas sur le mac ) 

de toutes facons c'est l'avenir 
l'appareil ( ordi  telephone etc) piochant dans des supports externes ( physiques ou en ligne)  sans avoir forcément tout en interne


----------



## SOA597 (22 Décembre 2014)

non j'ai Yosemite 10.10.1 

Pour mon DD externe en effet je joue avec le feu sans save donc je vais voir cet après midi si mon DD est mort j'en achète un tout de suite minimum 1TO et je sauvegarde via Time Machine .
Tu fais allusion au cloud je suis assez d'accord c'est l'avenir si on met des fichiers peu important


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2014)

regarde  *ton* picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à gauche de chacun de *TES* postes
et clique dessus !
et tu y verras 10.5
corriger


----------



## SOA597 (22 Décembre 2014)

oui je vois ça mais je peux rien modifier quand je vais sur *A propos de ce mac*

il m'affiche OS X Yosemite version 10.10.1


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2014)

alala
ce picto est celui du forum ! c'est TOI qui  à une époque  avais coché les infos à la main
=> tu vas dans ton profil de membre de forum  macg pour mettre à jour ce que tu as indiqué


----------

